# Pathfinder Window replacement



## stephank (Nov 15, 2005)

My 1993 Pathy was broken into.

They smashed the small window on the drivers side, rear door. The one that doesn't roll up or down. I think they call it a vent window. Anyway, it is $160installed from a glass shop. I found one at a wrecking yard for $30. Any hints on how to install it without tearing apart the entire door?

Thanks for your help, 
Stephan


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

well, its time consuming... you'll have to pull the ashtray, window switch, armrest and then the door panel...start at the bottom (door panel) slip a flat tool under the panel to pop the clips, and just work it to the top, lift up & off.
Run the window down and unscrew the division bar (2 screws inside the door, one on top) you should be able to pull the glass & weatherstip out, clean etc slip in new glass (into weatherstrip) then slip the assy into place. Re-place the division bar etc....
Might stop by your local dealer and get a print out of the trim panel and glass.. it should show screws, clips etc and might make more sense


----------



## doode (Jun 30, 2008)

small world...i just fixed mine yesterday

save your $160 and take about 40 mins of your time to do it

1 = pull the door panel
2 = peel back weather stripping at top of door and remove the phillips screw that holds the middle metal channel
3 = remove 2 ( or 3? i forget) 10mm bolts that hold the center channel
4 = drop the rear sliding glass, remove the 2- 10mm bolts that hold it to the regulator and slowly drop the rear glass to the bottom of the door
5 = wiggle / manhandle the metal divider so that its slanted enough that you have enough room the squeeze in the vent glass
6 = take vent glass, and angle/ manhandle the sucker so that the bottom goes in where the sliding glass normally goes
7= once the vent glass is in and lined up, simply slide it all the way back of the door
8 = re-install everything

that stupid metal bar and wiggling the vent glass is the most frustrating part

but you can do it and spend $160 on beer and gas

good luck


----------



## MTN (Dec 4, 2018)

Have you tried DIYAUTOGLASS? They offered me free installation instructions when I needed to replace mine.


----------

